# Reiherschreck



## Olli.P (12. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

nach langem drängen unserer Kinder ham wir uns nu auch einen Rheierschreck zugelegt.........



Ich darf euch Rocky Vorstellen:


 

 

Alter 10 Wochen, Mischling....................

Die Tage gibt's dann Bilder wie er sich am Teich verhält.....


----------



## ThomasK. (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rheierschreck*

Wird bestimmt mal ein echter Killer!!! 
Hübscher Bursche! 

So groß ist unser Sicherheitschef jetzt noch nicht mal. Aber in sicherer Entfernung kann er zur richtigen Bestie werden!!!


----------



## Uli (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rheierschreck*

hi olaf,
sieht gut aus der kleine.ich habe auch einen rheierschreck,allerdings pennt der immer wenn der rheier kommt 
gruß uli


----------



## ra_ll_ik (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Rheierschreck*

 
Wirst dich wundern. Es kommt bestimmt kein __ Reiher mehr.
Sag mal, schläft der Kleine draußen? Oder im Haus? 
Upps, dann kommt der Reiher doch noch.


----------



## Joachim (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hallo,

@ThomasK
 die kleinen Wadenbeißer können richtig giftig werden ... 

@Olaf
Schöner Hund und wenn man die Tatzen so sieht, wird er noch ein wenig wachsen


----------



## Thorsten (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Pfoten Joachim, PFOTEN


----------



## Olli.P (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reiherschreck*

Hi,


@Joachim:

Jo waren heute mal beim Tierarzt, der meinte gegenteilig zum vorherigen Besitzer auch, dass er mehr als 30cm Schulterhöhe bekommt.......

das ist 'ne Mischung aus Cockerspaniel, Collie und was weiß ich noch......

@Thorsten:

Wieso Pfoten???? Wenn man mal so überlegt, könnte das auch ein Knut in schwarz sein......

@ Ralf:

Z.Zt. pennt der noch im Haus, mal abwarten wie groß der wird......
ausserdem wollen wir noch eine Treppe vom Balkon in den Garten machen, wir ham im Sommer eh fast immer die Balkontür auf, dann kann er rein und raus wie er will........

Armer __ Reiher.........


----------



## ra_ll_ik (16. Mai 2007)

*AW: Reiherschreck*



> Z.Zt. pennt der noch im Haus, mal abwarten wie groß der wird......


Ja da kann man sich schon mal wundern.
Unser Berner Sennen Baby, jetzt 8 Monate alt, schläft auch im Haus. (Schulterhöhe 69.5cm und ca. 48kg und das ist noch nicht das Ende   )
Da kann ruhig der __ Reiher und seine ganze Familie kommen, wenn er schläft dann schläft er....und schnarcht auch dabei. 

Wir haben auch noch einen Kampfkater draußen rumschwirren, wenn er denn mal da ist, kann er ja aufpassen.


----------

